# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  RTN e identificação de 2 caranguejos

## Eduardo Futre

Boas.
 Fiz borrada da grossa, o que vale é que podia ter sido muito pior.
então, ontem reparei que uma das acroporas (a primeira que comprei, aqui a um mes e tal) de um dia para o outro ficou no esqueleto, apenas com uma pontinha de tecido num dos lados. Comecei a olhar em volta e tinha mais 2 acroporas afectadas com o mesmo problema, mas em melhor estado. Suponho que isto seja o que seja a tal doença RTN. 
 O que se passou entao? O meu irmao esta de ferias há uma semana e tal e ele é que costuma acertar o niveis de KH, calcio e magnésio. Aparentemente e com a quantidade de duros que aquilo já tem, mais a coralina em expansão, é necessário introduzir os elementos com regularidade, mas eu pensava que era apenas semanalmente. Portanto, acertei os valores há uma semana e ontem quando os medi estavam baixissimos. Ontem tratei de subir o KH ao longo do dia todo (estava a 4. hoje está a 7/8) e adicionei um pouco de calcio (estava a 260, mas hoje já está a 310) e hoje vou acabar de acertar o calcio com muita calma, ai até aos 360.
 De qualquer das formas, fiz frags dos corais afectados, caso aquilo seja mesmo RTN nas acroporas.
 Mais nenhuma Acropora, ou coral duro foram afectados, felizmente.

 vou deixar aqui umas fotos e já agora identifiquem-me esses 2 caranguejos, sff. 





Uma das acroporas n afectadas. Aliás, esta até é apenas o bocadinho de acropora que ficou na base, quando cortei o coral mãe aqui ha duas ou 3 semanas e está com crescimento bom. A colonia mãe também n foi afectada.




Agora os 2 caranguejos para identificar

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas.
> 
> Agora os 2 caranguejos para identificar


Este aqui tem ar de ser um Tetralia nigrolineata que goza de boa reputação http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...Ok2::sbSourirf




> 


Este tem ar de ser um Mitracus sculptus http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9198 que pode ser imprevisível :EEK!:  :Cool: 

Tens aqui um elo para te ajudar a identificar http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...iste_Crabs.htm

Pode-se dizer que do Género Tetralia e Trapezia serão boa noticia e são até conhecidos como caranguejos dos corais, outros géneros já pode ser um pesadelo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Por mais que Vos custe ouvir, os problemas que estão a ter são fruto da Vossa "pressa" em montar o aquário. Desculpem a minha frontalidade, mas sinceramente já estava à espera que algo do género acontecesse...

Se é ou não RTN é complicado de diagonosticar, mas uma coisa é certa, seria melhor repensarem a Vossa abordagem à aquariofilia. Tudo tem que ser feito com calma. Recomendo que façam TPA´s regulares e que tentem acertar esses valores. Se eles variam dessa forma em apenas 1 semana, então algo está mal, muito mal! Antes de entrarem os corais deveria haver estabilidade.

Esquece essas acroporas - provavelmente à hora que escrevo este post já nem devem existir. Acerta os valores com calma e não subindo 3 ou 4 º em apenas 1 dia pois isso é meio caminho andado para o caos. Não adianta subires o cálcio para os 360 (como dizes) sem que tenhas o Kh e Ph estabilizados e isso consegues com Kalk. Não sei como estás a acertar os valores, mas não adianta subires uns e não conseguires manter os outros - depressa vais ter todos de novo em baixo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

as acroporas ainda existem, n se nota evolução da degeneração dos tecidos e muitas esão a mostrar melhoras. As outras 3 que n sofreram nada ainda lá estão sem qualquer tipo de sintomas e com os polipos de fora, assim como todos os outros corais.

 N nos vamos dispersar e falar de conversas passadas, que nada têm a ver com esta situação.
 Na outra falou-se do principio ao fim de como os vivos iam morrer devido a instabilidade do *ciclo do azoto*.

 N queiras fazer disto, um interpolação da outra discussão. N me lembro de ter ninguém a fazer referencias à estabilidade da reserva alcalina e da sua relação com a introdução de vivos. 
 Sendo assim, é preferivel não relembrar episodios infelizes e continuar, n concordas?


 Sem adicionar suplmentos, como é que se consegues essa estabilidade? De que forma é que a introdução de vivos, mexe na estabilidade do calcio/kh?
 Suponho que nos vossos aquários tenham reactores de calcio e provavelmente de magnesio a funcionar diáriamente, certo? Se não, então certamente que introduzem suplementos com alguma regularidade
 Relactivamente ao kalk, já vi muita gente daqui a dizer que n aguenta as reservas de calcio so com o kalk e quye n tem qualquer efeito no kh.

 Adiciono um suplemento calcio/estroncio/magnesio da Seachem e um buffer de carbonato de calcio.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Eduardo,

o meu reef tem cerca de 1 ano e meio e só coloco kalk, o mesmo com o meu nano...não tenho Reactor de cálcio. Penso que essa estabilidade consegue-se com o tempo! 

Tenta fazer somente TPA's e no máximo com a introdução de água natural préviamente endurecida com triple-buffer (ou algo do género).

Boa sorte!

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Boas Bruno.

Para já a situação está com bons olhos, o susto maior felizmente já passou. Vamos ver como é que as coisas se vão passar nos proximos dias.

 Só adicionas mesmo Kalk? já agora, que valores de calcio e kh tens? n adicionas magnesio, estrôncio, ou traces?
 Que tipo de corais tens?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas Eduardo

a maioria da pessoas que montam um aqua de raiz usam so Kalk para aditivar a dureza e calcio durante os 1ºs meses do aquario. Eu por exemplo ja tenho o meu aqua á 1 ano sempre so com kalk. Tenho corais moles e duros. 

Magnesio vem com as TPA´s e o restante tambem.

Se quiserem continuar a aditivar carbonatos e calcio em separado, aconselho automatizarem isso atravez de 2 bombas peristalticas a meterem as quantidades necessarias diarias.

abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Eduardo,

só adiciono kalk. Em ambos os aquários tenho Moles, LPS (Fungia, euphylias, pavona) e SPS (pocilopora, turbinaria, acropora e montipora). Além dos corais, tenho muita alga coralina.

Para ser sincero, a última medição que fiz foi à cerca de 6-7 meses e tinha os seguintes valores:

cálcio 350-360 mg/l 
Kh - 7/8
NO3 =NH4=0

A única coisa que faço é a adição de cálcio e as seguintes TPA's:

Nano 25% semanais (5l)
Aquário 25% semanais (25l) -o sistema é de 160l brutos, mas só tem 100 litros.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Isto nao me parece ser RTN mas sim branqueamento devido a instabilidade quimica do teu aquario. E evidente que o teu aqua necessita de kalk diariamente e provavelmente um suplemento de 2 partes de cal/alk para manter os niveis estaveis. Deves medir regularmente com um bom teste como Salifert para ver o que teu aqua usa diariamente e dosear conforme a necessario.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Luis e bruno, já agora que quantidade é que adicionam dekalk diáriamente?

Roberto, nós temos o reactor de kalk a funcionar, mas n sei ao certo que quantidade é que ele introduz diáriamente... talvez um litro. Tem feito muita difereça é a nivel de saponização... quando se acaba a água do reservatorio e ele n introduz o kalk durante 1 dia ou 2 (pq n reparamos que a água se acabou) o escumador funciona muito pior.
As acroporas afectadas n branquearam, perderam mesmo tecido. as partes brancas estão mesmo no esqueleto.

 O aquário está agora com 3 meses. As mudas de água é que as reduzimos substancialmente, n sei se isso terá alguma influência. Como os testes estão todos bons(nitratos amonia, fosfatos),  reduzimos as mudas e acrescentamos "manualmente" aquilo que possa faltar, como os carbonatos, calcio/magnesio/estroncio e o cocktail de traces da "n sei quantos"(n me lembro agora da marca). Mudamos água, uma vez por mês, talvez.

Até agora tem corrido tudo bem, até este meu erro.

qual é o valor de KH ideal? No texto de iniciação aqui do forum penso que diz acima de 9. É isso?

E salinidade?No texto do forum acho que diz por volta 1.024, mas no meu hidrometro, esse valor já está a vermelho, por isso estou na duvida acerca da salinidade a manter.

----------


## João M Monteiro

O meu aquário também tem vindo a funcionar desde Abril de 2006 até agora só com kalk. Já tencionava ter activado o reactor de cálcio, mas ainda não o fiz.

Penso que a crítica do Diogo tem razão de ser, embora pudesse ter sido colocada de outra forma.

No outro post começou por ser discutir a questão do ciclo do azoto, mas a conversa foi enquadrada na questão mais geral da maturidade do aquário e da necessidade de estabilização dos parâmetros. Se o releres, encontrarás diversas mensagens a dizer isto mesmo.

Numa crítica construtiva, penso que devias esperar um pouco sem fazer grandes adições. Dar tempo ao tempo e ir fazendo apenas trocas de água e adição de kalk na reposição da água evaporada. Isso permitirá que o teu sistema atinja um ponto de equílibrio da forma mais "natural" possível, sendo depois muito mais fácil manter.

O controlo dos parâmetros da água através da sucessiva adição de químicos é muito complicado e perigoso. Complicado porque tens que estar sempre a ajustar; perigoso porque se falhas um ajuste ou te enganas na dosagem, o desequílbrio é imediato e as consequências também.

Sinceramente, esta é a fórmula que defendo para o primeiro ano de aquário: cingirmo-nos a TPA´s e kalk. Ter paciência e esperar que o sistema se equilibre, de uma forma tão natural quanto possível. Depois, e em função do consumo de cálcio, magnésio, etc., ver o que é necessário repor e em que quantidades. MAs tratar-se-à de um reajustamento do aquário às suas novas necessidades e não de um equilíbrio do sistema à custa de adições diversas.

Mas é apenas a minha visão das coisas. Há, seguramente, outras muito mais avisadas. O que não me parece é que possamos esperar milagres.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,
escrevi o meu post anterior ao mesmo tempo que escreveste o teu.
Qunato às tuas questões:




> qual é o valor de KH ideal? No texto de iniciação aqui do forum penso que diz acima de 9. É isso?


É difícil falar em kH ideal. Já vi excelentes aquários com um kh constante de 7; outros que o conseguiam manter nos 11-12. Penso que o kh ideal é o estável. Mas o valor de 9 que referes é uma boa meta.

Atenção que o kh tem que ser visto em conjugação com o cálcio. Penso que este artigo te pode ajudar: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/chem.htm





> E salinidade?No texto do forum acho que diz por volta 1.024, mas no meu hidrometro, esse valor já está a vermelho, por isso estou na duvida acerca da salinidade a manter.


Esse é um valor a que muitos aquariofilistas mantém os seus aquários de recifo. Há quem defenda até um pouco mais, até aos 1.026.
Mas o valor que referes é correcto.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> estroncio e o cocktail de traces da "n sei quantos


Sera que ja mediste esses elementos trace antes de dosear ? NADA deve ser colocado antes de medir os niveis e saber exactamente donde estao pois esses elementos podem ser toxicos se mal aplicados !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Eduardo,

Devo dizer-te que não vou perder muito tempo convosco...!




> ...
>  Na outra falou-se do principio ao fim de como os vivos iam morrer devido a instabilidade do *ciclo do azoto*.
> 
>  N queiras fazer disto, um interpolação da outra discussão. N me lembro de ter ninguém a fazer referencias à estabilidade da reserva alcalina e da sua relação com a introdução de vivos. 
>  Sendo assim, é preferivel não relembrar episodios infelizes e continuar, n concordas?


As discussões não podem ser dissociadas! Num ecosistema fechado como o teu aquário tudo tem a ver com tudo. Não há episódios separados. Os erros pagam-se caro.




> Sem adicionar suplmentos, como é que se consegues essa estabilidade? De que forma é que a introdução de vivos, mexe na estabilidade do calcio/kh?


A estabilidade como já foi dito só se consegue com o tempo e isso é coisa que vocês parecem não ter. Não adianta continuarem a adicionar produtos pois nada vai estabilizar. Faz as TPA´s que referi acima e mais nada.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - não há nada de malicioso nas minhas palavras. Apenas a constatação de factos.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Vamos tentar manter este tópico calmo, sereno e em saudável troca de ideias.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Vamos tentar manter este tópico calmo, sereno e em saudável troca de ideias.


Por mim tudo bem. Por favor não interpretem mal as minhas palavras. Não são criticas - são factos.

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Roberto, sinceramente n medimos os traces, mas como n fazemos as mudas de água (logo n os repomos dessa forma) adicionamos como manda na embalagem.

 João, sei que é preciso ter cuidado quando se tenta subir o KH/calcio, porque podemos correr o risco de precipitar tudo, por isso temos mantido ambos os valores a meio da "escala" considerada correcta/segura, coisa que temos consguido com sucesso até eu ter ficado quieto durante uma semana.
 N houve precipitação, mas ambos foram caindo progressivamente ao longo da semana.
 Vou ler o artigo que sugeriste.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Eduardo.
Mas nota que estar apenas uma semana sem fazer adições dificilmente provoca uma "queda" de valores da ordem da que assinalaste.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Olá Eduardo,
> 
> o meu reef tem cerca de 1 ano e meio e só coloco kalk, o mesmo com o meu nano...não tenho Reactor de cálcio. Penso que essa estabilidade consegue-se com o tempo! 
> 
> 
> Boa sorte!


Nem mais!

----------


## Eduardo Futre

O que seria considerado uma queda aceitavel nos valores, estando uma semana sem adicionar nada?


 Nenhum dos aditivos que meto foi alguma vez sobredosado e os valores têm-se mantido certos e medianos, nunca altos. 
Ao longo de um dia acrescenta-se kh, no dia a seguir fazemos o mesmo com o calcio. depois n sei se o meu irmao espera 2 ou 3 dias e volta a repetir o processo. As quantidades são sempre pequenas. 

Para onde está a ir o calcio e o carbonato, se n estão a precipitar e se uma variação destas é demasiado grande para ser consquencia do consumo normal da fauna e flora?

 No artigo vi uma referencia ao kalkwasser ser insuficiente para alguns casos, e nesse caso adicionar vinagre a solução para aumentar a solubilidade do hidroxido de calcio. já alguem experimentou isto?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Pedro, vi que a tua mudança de aquário e no mesmo dia meteste la peixes corais e rocha.
N tiveste nenhum desiquilibrio de calcio ou dureza? começaste logo a adicionar kalk?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Comecei logo a adicionar kalk com a reposição da água evaporada. Até agora não tive nenhum desiquilibrio e tenho tido o KH entre 7 e 8 (valores semelhantes aos que tinha no Nano). Mantenho é TPA's de duas em duas semanas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Acho que é tudo uma questão de paciencia... Não adiciono Kalk nem tenho reactor de cálcio a funcionar, ambos os casos á varios meses consecutivos, com uma troca de agua de 20 % uma vez por mês. Sem adição de seja o que for.

Tenho os corais a crescer a um ritmo razoável, tudo saudável apesar da variação de pH indicar que o Kh estará em baixo.
A variação vai dos 7,7 aos 8.4.

É tudo uma questão de falta de tempo, com o tempo as emendas serão possiveis.


Quanto a este caso especifico, na minha opinião o problema está na adição de produtos e a falta de estabilidade ja referida, que alem de desnecessária, é bastante perigosa.
Eu parava com a adição de todo e qualquer produto (cálcios,Carbonatos,elementos traço, iodos e tretas do género) e singir-se a adição de kalk.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

de volta as mudas de água, então....

já agora tinha curiosidade em saber como é que aquele senhor brasileiro (n me lembro do nome) que n fazia mudas de água, como é que ele mantinha os niveis dele. Reactor, suponho.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já agora, em sistemas grandes, onde se torna impraticavel fazer mudas de água, pelo menos mudas regulares, como é que se resolve esta questão calcio/magnesio/alcalinidade/traces?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Em sistemas grandes as variações são normalmente desprezíveis, precisamente porque têm muita água!

Por curiosidade fiz medições agora no meu aquário:

Cálcio - 380
Kh - 6/7 dKh
Ph - 8,1 (luzes acesas)
Mg - 1250
NO3 - 0,25
NO2 - desprezível
PO4 - desprezível

Recordo que retirei todos os corais, cerca de 50% de Rocha Viva, mexi e remexi no aquário durante 3 semanas. Estive de Férias durante 3 semanas e já não tenho reactor de Ca - um aquário equilibrado e estabilizado permite este tipo de situações e nem em 3 semanas tive grandes variações (uso reactor de kalk na reposição durante as 24 horas).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Tal como já foi dito, a melhor forma de equilibrar um sistema passa pela adição de kalkwasser ao sistema. Qualquer um dos outros possíveis modos, só se torna eficaz com muito mais trabalho e muitas medições.

Se o sistema apenas esta a receber 1L de kakwasser pode ser pouco. De certeza que é apenas esse o volume de agua evaporado?

Se o é, podes aumenta-lo com umas ventoinhas dirigidas para a superficie do aquario.

Mais trocas de agua, e reposição permanente de de agua com kalkwaaser é o melhor caminho a seguir.

Tendo uma reserva alcalina baixa, tens muitas variações no PH do aquário, isso origina-te precipitações, quer do cálcio, quer dos carbonatos. Não vais conseguir reequilibrar o sistema com adições sem serem controladas. Todo o equilíbrio fica ainda mais desequilibrado cada vez que adicionas seja o que for. O inicio desses desequilíbrios começam quando o teu PH atinge os 7.7 ou então ultrapassam os 8.5

Enquanto esta faixa não for estreitada o mais possível, estás a ter precipitações que são mais acentuadas, quanto mais tu interferires com elementos adicionados.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá,
> 
> Em sistemas grandes as variações são normalmente desprezíveis, precisamente porque têm muita água!
> 
> Por curiosidade fiz medições agora no meu aquário:
> 
> Cálcio - 380
> Kh - 6/7 dKh
> Ph - 8,1 (luzes acesas)
> ...


Diogo diria que no teu caso nao e devido a estabilidade mas o facto de que nao tenhas nada que esteja usando o cal/alk/mag exceto a coralina.

Eduardo como estao os niveis de magnesio ?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ontem e hoje de manha andei a adicionar coisas.

 Comecei pelo o kh que hoje de manha já estava a uns confortaveis 9 e adicionei um pouco de calcio, que ficou nos 300, medidos de manha tmabem.
 N meti mais nada desde manha (e de manha foi so mesmo uma nesga de calcio da seachem) e agora a noite os valores n se alteraram.
 Depois destas opiniões parei de adicionar o que quer que fosse e agora a noite os valores estão iguais aos de manhã.
 Magnesio n medi entretanto, mas ontem por altura da "desgraça", estava a 1000, mais coisa, menos coisa.

amanha meço tudo de novo, incluindo magnesio e volto a comunicar.

----------


## Joaquim Fernando Fonseca

> Ontem tratei de subir o KH ao longo do dia todo (estava a 4. hoje está a 7/8) e adicionei um pouco de calcio (estava a 260, mas hoje já está a 310) e hoje vou acabar de acertar o calcio com muita calma, ai até aos 360.


Penso que acertar os valores desta forma vai ser uma tarefa verdadeiramente ardua visto que o kh e o Ca estão interligados, por exemplo, se quiseres subir o Ca vais ver um decrescimo no kh e vice versa.

A agua funciona tal como uma esponja, tolera até um certo limite a quantidade de sais minerais, tudo o que seja demais é precipitado.

A melhor forma é adicionares sempre o Ca e o Kh ao mesmo tempo, apenas desta forma irás conseguir alguma esperança de ter as coisas minimamente equilibradas sem recorrer a um reactor de calcio que na minha opinião considero peça FUNDAMENTAL num aquario de recife onde se pretenda possuir corais duros. Adicionando apenas kalk não irá ser possivel alguem conseguir ter a quimica correcta da agua a longo prazo, irá existir sempre grandes oscilações nomedamente o exemplo do Gil cujo o pH baixa durante a noite até 7.7 




> Uma das acroporas n afectadas. Aliás, esta até é apenas o bocadinho de acropora que ficou na base, quando cortei o coral mãe aqui ha duas ou 3 semanas e está com crescimento bom. A colonia mãe também n foi afectada.


Estas imagens mostram na totalidade o que se passa no vosso aquario, um grande desiquilibrio ainda a nivel do ciclo, escumação inefeciente, redox baixo, e a quimica da agua, vê-se ainda imensas algas e cianobacterias que  começam a rodear as frageis e debeis mudas que foram deixadas no fundo, que descansem em paz no ceu das acroporas.

Não coloquem corais, nomeadamente frags de duros, o vosso aquario ainda está muito longe de poder albergar estas especies, a melhor opção seria xenias e dai para a frente para ir testando o aquario, mas sempre com muita calma.

Erros em aquarios de recife pagam-se muito caro, tenham isto SEMPRE em mente.

Abraço

JFF

----------


## Gil Miguel

Pois cianos e algas... nao há milagres...falta de aviso nao foi.. :Admirado:  


Quanto ao caranguejo castanho de olhos brancos, retirem-no porque se alimenta do tecido das acroporas e outros corais.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

o mau aspecto que ves no aqua deve-se a duas coisas.
esses pedaços que se vêm para ai são os bocados que salvei de uma ou 2 das acroporas. Os mais pequenos foram os que se partiram enquanto as estava a tentar manusear, ou quando a dreamel escapava. Depois dispus ao calhas no fundo do aqua, numa zona que n é a ideal, mas têm alguma luz e água movimentada... n tinha mais onde as por.

o que se ve na foto n é ciano, é uma alga peluda, meio dura e vermelha que apareceu ha coisa de duas ou três semanas devido a dois acontecimentos em simultaneo, mas que n foram preocupantes. Houve uma diminuição na admissão do ar(que é feito por venturi) devido a um problemazito que n foi imediatamente detectado e a morte de um peixe que n encontrei. Os nitratos subiram para 10 ou 15, mas depois de uma pequena muda de água e resolvido o problema do escumador os niveis de nitratos foram baixando, sem mais intervenções. 
As algas estão em regressam e hoje fiz o teste de nitratos, n fosse este desiquilibrio afectar com o filtro biologico, mas os valores estavam indetetaveis.
Antes ja n tinha algas, agora quase ja n tenho novamente e n tenho feito mudas de água, por isso acho que n esta tao mal como isso  :Smile: 


curiosamente so cresceram na parte direita do aquario e na zona mais chegada a frente. o resto do aqua foi "poupado"

----------


## Eduardo Futre

relactivamente a adicionar um e o outro cair, tinha ideia que o que li é que isso acontecia apenas quando se tentavam manter os 2 valores altos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...
> o que se ve na foto n é ciano, é uma alga peluda, meio dura e vermelha que apareceu ha coisa de duas ou três semanas devido a dois acontecimentos em simultaneo, mas que n foram preocupantes. Houve uma diminuição na admissão do ar(que é feito por venturi) devido a um problemazito que n foi imediatamente detectado e a morte de um peixe que n encontrei. Os nitratos subiram para 10 ou 15, mas depois de uma pequena muda de água e resolvido o problema do escumador os niveis de nitratos foram baixando, sem mais intervenções. 
> As algas estão em regressam e hoje fiz o teste de nitratos, n fosse este desiquilibrio afectar com o filtro biologico, mas os valores estavam indetetaveis.
> Antes ja n tinha algas, agora quase ja n tenho novamente e n tenho feito mudas de água, por isso acho que n esta tao mal como isso 
> 
> 
> curiosamente so cresceram na parte direita do aquario e na zona mais chegada a frente. o resto do aqua foi "poupado"


Como sempre a resposta de quem já sabe tudo!! :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  

O que tens são cyano e disso não há qualquer dúvida. Podes chamar-lhe o que quiseres e dar as explicações que quiseres...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

É dificil manter ambos os valores altos precisamente porque quando um sobe o outro tem tendencia a descer.

Boa sorte
Rodrigo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Depois destas opiniões parei de adicionar o que quer que fosse e agora a noite os valores estão iguais aos de manhã.
>  Magnesio n medi entretanto, mas ontem por altura da "desgraça", estava a 1000, mais coisa, menos coisa.
> 
> amanha meço tudo de novo, incluindo magnesio e volto a comunicar.


É isso mesmo, Eduardo.
Por ora, - pelo menos - pára as adições, mantendo apenas a kalkwasser e deixa o aquário evoluir naturalmente.

A questão dos testes é curiosa.
Eu confesso que é a parte da aquariofilia onde sou mais preguiçoso. Raramente faço (mas não sou um bom exemplo).
Mas acho que a inversa - fazer a toda a hora - pode tornar-se ainda pior, especialmente se formos do tipo "interventivo".

Lanço-te aqui um desafio: faz testes apenas 1 x por semana. Manténs a adição de kalk, fazes 10% de TPA semanal e deixas o aquário rolar. Vais ver que ele "sozinho" vai ao sítio num par de meses.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Diogo, a serio, n quero que  percas mais tempo cmg. Evita os meus posts. 
 Já tens muitos anos disto, percebes mais disto do que eu, mas contigo ainda n consegui aprender nada, apenas discutir. De ti, alem de provocações, frases feitas e verdades absolutas n me ofereceste mais nada. N sabes argumentar os teus pontos de vista, apenas me sabes dizer que as coisas são assim, pq são assim.
 Os teus factos, que podem ser verdadeiros e provavelmente o são, falta-lhes sempre uma justificação plausivel. N sabes ensinar, quer pelo conteudo das tuas palavras, quer pela tua postura, que faz com que eu tenha muito pouca paciencia para ouvir/ler. Apareces de vez enquando para dar uma facadinha e bazas. Nem me safei das duas piadinhas e das tuas picadelas quando andei a procura de corais na zona de particulares. 
 Depois de toda esta treta, ainda queres que eu te de ouvidos. Chega. N ando aqui para andar com discussoezinhas parvas e conversas de puto "eu tenho razao e tu não.". Foi para isso que descambou a conversa do meu inicio de aquário e até agora ignorei uma ou duas intervenções tuas para esta conversa n descambar para o mesmo.
 Quando te passar o trauma da primeira conversa (a mim tambem ainda n passou totalmente) n deixes de aparecer... agora para isto:




> Como sempre a resposta de quem já sabe tudo!!


 ... n vale a pena.


 Ha ai tanto post, tanto nabo a fazer porcaria, n precisas de vir para aqui chatear-te a ti e a mim. Eu até ja tenho medo de abrir posts pq ja sei que venho para aqui ficar mal disposto... O problema é que tenho sempre esperança que isso n aconteça...


depois do desabafo, que certamente vai arruinar o desenrolar do post, continuando.


tinha ideia que as ciano podiam ser realmente vermelhas, pretas ou verdes, mas que eram viscosas, o que n é o caso. N sabia que podia haver ciano peluda e relactivamente dura. Veio numa acropora que comprei aqui a um membro do forum. É a da primeira foto do primeiro post.

Contar o que aconteceu, n é propriamente armar-me em chico esperto.
 N tinha nitratos. O peixe morreu. O escumador n estava a funcionar convinientemente. Apareceram nitratos. Resolvi o escumador. Fiz uma muda de água de 30L. Os nitratos começaram a baixar. N sei quando ficaram a zero, mas o que é facto é que ontem ja estavam e n deve ter sido da muda de 25l que fiz anteontem.

mais logo ja faço as medições de hoje  de calcio etc, para por aqui.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Rodrigo Pontes, então estava engano, mas tinha ficado mesmo com a ideia que a dificuldade estava em manter os 2 altos, pq assim que se abusava num, podia precipitar o outro ou ambos.

A nós n tem sido dificil manter os niveis em valor medio, pq nunca apontamos a valores altos. Apontamos sempre ai aos 360/380 de calcio e aos 8/9 de kh e até agora tudo bem com peixes e corais, já lá vão 2 meses, talvez. Mas aparentemente as quedas que temos tido n são normais.
 É possivel tambem que a introdução de kalkwasser esteja a ser insuficiente. Tenho de ver melhor essa situação.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Como já referi anteriormente,




> Vamos tentar manter este tópico calmo, sereno e em saudável troca de ideias.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

_optei por responder ao joão por mp..._

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Como já referi anteriormente,


Pois é João... torna-se um pouco complicado com este tipo de respostas e atitudes. Estes 2 putos vêm para aqui fazer perguntas e depois não aceitam as opiniões dos outros, que por sinal até são mais velhos (mas até podiam não ser) e têm MUITO mais experiência que eles... é complicado.




> Diogo, a serio, n quero que  percas mais tempo cmg. Evita os meus posts. 
>  Já tens muitos anos disto, percebes mais disto do que eu, mas contigo ainda n consegui aprender nada, apenas discutir. De ti, alem de provocações, frases feitas e verdades absolutas n me ofereceste mais nada. N sabes argumentar os teus pontos de vista, apenas me sabes dizer que as coisas são assim, pq são assim.
>  Os teus factos, que podem ser verdadeiros e provavelmente o são, falta-lhes sempre uma justificação plausivel. N sabes ensinar, quer pelo conteudo das tuas palavras, quer pela tua postura, que faz com que eu tenha muito pouca paciencia para ouvir/ler. Apareces de vez enquando para dar uma facadinha e bazas. Nem me safei das duas piadinhas e das tuas picadelas quando andei a procura de corais na zona de particulares. 
>  Depois de toda esta treta, ainda queres que eu te de ouvidos. Chega. N ando aqui para andar com discussoezinhas parvas e conversas de puto "eu tenho razao e tu não.". Foi para isso que descambou a conversa do meu inicio de aquário e até agora ignorei uma ou duas intervenções tuas para esta conversa n descambar para o mesmo.
>  Quando te passar o trauma da primeira conversa (a mim tambem ainda n passou totalmente)...


Caro Eduardo - não vou discutir de novo, nem tão pouco baixar ao teu nível. A verdade é só uma e indiscutível. A Vossa postura no fórum está longe de ser a mais agradável (não me vou alongar em explicações, pois todos sabem do que estou a dizer).

Se não te consigo ensinar nada é porque não queres aprender... Tenho a certeza que essa não é concerteza a opinião dos demais.

A melhor das sortes para ti e para o teu irmão. Quem sabe um dia poderão ter um aquário em condições...

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Obrigado pelos desejos de boa sorte.


Portanto, os valores hoje são:

kh=9
calcio=300
Mágnesio=1200

tenho o reactor de kalk a dosear durante a noite. vou aumentar o tempo de funcionamento, para repor mais água durante a proxima noite.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo,

O kh está excelente; o Mg também; o cálcio um pouco baixo, mas não te preocupes.
Vai fazendo as TPA´s e doseando o kalk e, a meu ver, mais nada

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Olá Eduardo ,  




> No artigo vi uma referencia ao kalkwasser ser insuficiente para alguns casos, e nesse caso adicionar vinagre a solução para aumentar a solubilidade do hidroxido de calcio. já alguem experimentou isto?


Já vi relatos e artigos  em que o vinagre é somente utilizado para parar ou "remediar" uma precipitação de cálcio e tenho pena de só têr encontrado os artigos depois de sofrer na pele uma precipitação de calcio no meu primeiro aquário de àgua salgada .

E realmente somente o uso de hidróxido de cálcio não chega para satisfazer as necessidades do aquário (moderadamente populado) .
No inicio da montagem de um sistema , na minha opinião o uso constante  ajuda imenso a estabilizar o ph e na escumação , mas a médio-longo prazo este torna-se insuficiente .
A melhor receita é o uso do hidróxido para reposição de àgua evaporada e um reactor de cálcio para a adição de cálcio no sistema .

Como vocês , eu tambem sofri na pele a precepitação da montagem do aquário .
Aquando da compra da casa onde estou agora , eu tinha um "timing" muito reduzido para fazer a mudança do meu antigo aquário para este que tenho agora .
Devido a esse apertado "timing" a mudança foi feita numa questão de horas , sensivelmente 5 ou 6 horas .
Durante a mudança apenas me morreu 1 peixe de stress , e os corais ficaram ilesos , de salientar que aproveitei quase 80% da àgua que tinha no outro sistema .
No antigo aquário tinha umas aptásias , muito poucas , espalhadas pelo aquário e depois de fazer a mudança , em um espaço de 2 meses o meu aquario foi completamente dominado pelas aptásias provocando mesmo a morte de alguns corais pela densidade populacional de aptásias.
Resumindo e baralhando  , mesmo com uma àgua estabilizada do outro sistema , com a mesma RV , os mesmos corais , os mesmos peixes , a mesma iluminação e mais alguma àgua tive um surto incontrolável devido a oscilações de parâmetros e precepitação de minha parte .

Sinceramente quando leio neste forum relatos de membros que montam sistemas completos da noite para o dia , fico sempre à espera de um tópico criado mais tarde para os ajudar a resolver questões inerentes à pressa da montagem e inserção de vivos no sistema .
Não tenho muitos anos deste viciante e gratificante hobby , mas os anos que tenho já me ensinaram muito e também já aprendi muito com muitos membros deste forum , e quando se diz que um sistema nunca deve sêr montado à pressa é porque é cientificamente provado que isso a curto e médio prazo vai trazer consequências negativas .

O aquário deve passar por um periodo de ciclagem , é obrigatório , mesmo utilizando 100% de àgua do mar na montagem do aquário , essa àgua vai passar pelo processo de ciclagem , não quer dizer que pelo facto dela têr vindo do mar que já está 100% pronta e livre de perigos , é mentira .
O sistema é que vai amadurecer essa àgua em combinação com a adição de RV e conjugago com a filtragem .

Isto é um relato e um parecer meu , não se trata de crítica nem escrevi com esse sentido.

Apenas quero acrescentar que o uso de hidróxido de cálcio regularmente tem vários aspectos positivos :
- Ajuda a escumação , tornando a àgua mais espessa
- Ajuda a manter e equilibrar o ph
- Adiciona cálcio em pequenas quantidades
- Promove o crescimento de alga coralina 

Abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Penso que no meu caso n ocorreu precipitação. Quando ocorre precipitação notam-se sintomas? por exemplo, a água turva do precipitado, uma vez que a água está saturada, adicionar o que quer que seja n resulta a n ser na criação de mais precipitado, ficam depositos em cima do termoesato e a queda dos valores é fuliminante.
 Do que tenho lido, foi esta a ideia com que fiquei. 
 No meu caso n me aconteceu nada disto. Os valores desceram progressivamente, a água continuou limpa, n verifiquei depositos e o kh subiu depois de ter adicionado o carbonato e ontem de manha o calcio, depois de ter adicionado calcio e os valores mantiveram-se ate hoje. 
 Isto leva-me a crer que n tenha sido precipitação. 
 Ha alguma outra maneira para ter a certeza se se tratou de precipitação ou n?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ,

Quando me referi ao uso do vinagre para evitar a precipitação de cálcio não estava a dizer que tinhas sofrido uma precipitação de cálcio , se fosse esse o caso , um dos primeiros sintomas visiveis seria o branquear da àgua ficando leitosa .
No relato quando falo em precepitação , refiro-me ao querer andar com a carroça à frente dos bois , o querer fazer as coisas depressa de mais passando à frente vários processos que levam ao sucesso do aquário .

Por exemplo , quando montei o meu primeiro aquário de àgua salgada o sistema tinha na totalidade cerca de 250 ltrs , a teoria dizia que seriam precisos 10% do volume total convertidos em RV , no meu parecer , penso que 20% será o ideal mínimo para poder começar sem alguns problemas .
No meu caso comecei por adicionar 10kgs de RV e passei logo a comprar corais moles e peixes , e invertebrados , e o resultado foi a morte de quase todos eles , quando parei com as compras de vivos e comecei a comprar mais RV e depois de atingir cerca de 40 kgs de RV o aquario começou a equilibrar-se mais e as mortes eram nulas .

Por exemplo , à cerca de 1 mês e meio penso que te lembras da vaga de calôr que passou pelo nosso país , essa vaga em apenas 2 dias fez com que me morressem perto 8 acroporas e por azar meu eram as maiores , e foi apenas um pico de calôr de 2 dias .

Quanto ao diagnóstico de precipitação de valores , acho que só pode sêr confirmado nos próprios dias , mas normalmente estas coisas demoram sempre alguns dias até que se note consequências trágicas .

Por exemplo , quando vejo que um coral começa a sofrer de RTN , eu prefiro deixar a peça intacta e ela que se cure por ela própria , já por várias vezes que procedi à fragmentação de algumas peças e acabou por morrer tudo , no entanto quando deixo ficar a peça intacta penso que a probabilidade de ela se regenerar é acima dos 50% , claro que tudo isto está sujeito a vários factores e situações .

Na minha opinião eu fazia uma medição de parâmetros e doseava em menos quantidade os oligoelementos , cálcio , magnésio e outros aditivos e todos estes em dias diferentes , de certeza que um equilibrio haverás de achar .

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Penso que no meu caso n ocorreu precipitação. Quando ocorre precipitação notam-se sdeintomas? por exemplo, a água turva do precipitado, uma vez que a água está saturada, adicionar o que quer que seja n resulta a n ser na criação de mais precipitado, ficam depositos em cima do termoesato e a queda dos valores é fuliminante.
>  Do que tenho lido, foi esta a ideia com que fiquei. 
>  No meu caso n me aconteceu nada disto. Os valores desceram progressivamente, a água continuou limpa, n verifiquei depositos e o kh subiu depois de ter adicionado o carbonato e ontem de manha o calcio, depois de ter adicionado calcio e os valores mantiveram-se ate hoje. 
>  Isto leva-me a crer que n tenha sido precipitação. 
>  Ha alguma outra maneira para ter a certeza se se tratou de precipitação ou n?


 :Olá:  EDUARDO

Na minha opinao ocorreu sim percipitaçao de valores de parametros da agua,se nao vejamos,o aparecer do ciano algas que todos nos combatemos para que nao apareçam,surgiram em grande força,ve bem  quando tu pedes a identifiçao dos caranguejos ...eu vou-te ser muito directo tive dificuldades em notalos,ve bem (notálos)!!!!!!!(serem vistos)com tudo vim a descobrir o dito,cheio de ciano.

Quanto o vinagre deve ser feita a utilizaçao no caso de o PH estar elevado (perto de uma percipitaçao)ou seja 8.5 para cima .
percebes?

Coloca duvidas pois nós ajudamos...!!
Eu sou ajuda-do todos os dias,vendo diversos posts...

EDUARDO nao se deve ter orgulho (nunca) quando se nota uma precisa ajuda ou,na necessidade de algum tipo de ajuda.
Tives-te uma grande quéda nos valores nos parametros de agua,(na boa) encára isso como uma experiencia)que na volta!! nao queres que aconteça novamente certo?
contudo penso que toda a gente que esta a postar nao te quer (qualquer tipo de mal)sugerindo-te o melhor para teres aquilo que todos nos gostamos, de ter uma pequena réplica de reef...
Nas melhores condiçoes nós desejamos...,por isso luta-mos todos os dias para que tal aconteça.
Quando perguntas, ha alguma outra maneira para ter a certeza que se tratou de precipitação ou n?
Eu vou-te dizer.
PS:nao houve !!?porque nao podia haver,simplismente FALTOU...

ENTENDES??????
Calma todo se resolve... :Coradoeolhos:  

ABRAÇO :Vitoria: 

Coloca duvidas( na boa ) nós ajuda-mos...

ps:eu sou ajudado todos os dias ,nas duvidas em que me encontro :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> É dificil manter ambos os valores altos precisamente porque quando um sobe o outro tem tendencia a descer.
> 
> Boa sorte
> Rodrigo



 :Olá:  RODRIGO...

Isto nota-se perfeitamente,quando se fala em calcio e magnésio...


 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Caso se tenha tratado de um precipitação, penso ter descoberto a causa. Andava a fazer mal o teste do calcio, o que levou a uma leitura errada, o que me levou a acrescentar calcio, o que deve ter levado então a precipitação.
 Desde que fiz este post n acrescentei mais nada a água, apenas fiz mudas de água um pouco mais regulares. Após ter visto o erro e ter feito o teste do calcio como deve ser, reparei que afinal estava num valor seguro. O KH é que estava a ser medido e esse é que está a cair. O calcio tem-se mantido estavel desde que comecei a fazer a medição correctamente.

entretanto o escumador deu o berro de vez e tive cerca de 5 dias ou 6 sem escumador, o que é sempre positivo.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Irmãos Futre, o Diogo tem toda a razão no que diz. Toda a gente vos avisou que voçês iam pelo caminho mais dificil, agora é o que se vê. Pelo menos tenham a humildade de admitir. Vamos todos tentar ajudar para que esse aquario fique melhor mas voçês tem de ouvir e aceitar o que vos dizem, esqueçam essa atitude de questionar tudo e fazer tudo á vossa maneira.

O meu novo aquario foi montado recentemente e não adiciono nada, nem tenho escumador. O que o juca disse é muito importante. Lembrem-se que mais vale não mexer na quimica da agua do que mexer sem termos hipotese de o fazer de forma constante e equilibrada.

Tirem todos os peixes e corais do aquario.

Voçês tem mesmo de parar com os testes. Isso só vai fazer pior. Só façam testes uma vez por semana. 

Façam muitas mudanças de água com água natural. Muitas mesmo.

Quando o aquario estiver melhor ( sem ciano ) introduzam corais moles, não ha necessidade de introduzir duros, ha especies de moles lindissimas e geralmente mais baratas. Se virem que está tudo a correr introduzam um peixe herbivoro para comer as algas que serão muitas nesta fase. e daqui a dois meses falamos ok?

Boa sorte com isso

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Eduardo Futre

num aquario sem trocas de água, ou com poucas, tens mesmo de adicionar, desculpa la qualquer coisinha. Se o teste estava a dar pouco calcio, então era necessário. se o teste n tivesse sido mal feito e se tivesse mesmo o calcio em baixo, adiconar n tinha feito mal nenhum. Eu desconfiava que andava a fazer mal o teste, mas cheguei mesmo a telefonar para uma loja a confirmar e disseram-me que estava a fazer bem (eu tinha perdido as instruções). Só quando fui recentemente a uma loja e li eu proprio é que vi que estava a fazer mal.

 Como vês o problema n foi falta de estabilidade do sistema, ou devido ás pressas como tu dizes. Foi um erro de medição que me levou a sobrecarregar o sistema com calcio. Foi um erro parvo, mas qualquer outra pessoa que tivesse feito um teste de calcio e esse valor tivesse sido baixo, então garantidamente que tinham aumentado as doses de hidroxido de calcio, ou de reactor de calcio ou o que quer que seja que o pessoal utilize.
Vou continuar a fazer as mudas, mas com água artificial, porque é mais pratico para mim e a nivel de estabilidade ionica n vejo qual a diferença entre usar uma ou outra.

 n estão fartos de usar os mesmo argumentos uma e outra vez? Daqui a 3 anos, venho fazer uma pergunta qualquer acerca de uma doença num coral ou peixe e estou a ver que vão continuar a dizer que foi das pressas.

 Continuo a dizer que fui mal compreendido nas minhas intenções desde inicio e continuo a ser "atacado" por essas razões que já lá vão. 
 Qualquer dia combinamos um cafezinho todos e vai tudo falar cara a cara que pode ser que para variar saia uma conversa com pés e cabeça e que n se bata na mesma coisa vezes e vezes sem conta.
 Como penso ter mostrado até agora e apesar de ser desmedidamente arrogante, n tenho medo de vir para aqui dizer que fiz *****, mas começo a ficar cansado de ter sempre a mesma conversa e geralmente com o pessoal do costume que ficou marcado da primeira conversa... Qualquer dia a minha participação passa a ser exclusivamente feita na área de particulares, pq como já me disseram por mp, para nos chatearmos já basta a vida fora do forum.... Nahhhh mas estou a brincar... se eu deixa-se de participar, quem é que vinha para aqui arranjar barulho e polemica?? :SbSourire2:  

 Vá, abraços... vou mandar um pratinho de caracoletas abaixo que até vai saber a mel, para ter um fim de tarde em beleza.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Não vale apena realmente...! :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo: 
E mais não digo.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ainda bem  :SbOk3:

----------

